# How to find old social insurance number



## Paddylast (19 Aug 2013)

My sister worked in Ireland for 3 or 4 years way back in the early 1960s before emigrating to the UK to train as a nurse.  She has been told she may qualify for a reduced Irish pension but she has no idea of her old social insurance number.  Anyone know how she can trace it as it would appear one is needed in order to lodge a query.  
Many thanks.


----------



## gipimann (20 Aug 2013)

Contact Client Identity Services:

Shannon Lodge, Carrick-on-Shannon, Co. Leitrim

Telephone 071 967 2616
LoCall 1890 927 999

If you are calling from outside the Republic of Ireland please call + 353 71 967 2616


----------



## Paddylast (21 Aug 2013)

Many thanks Gipiman.  Will pass on that address.


----------



## PeadarB (29 Sep 2013)

My attempts to find out my "old" insurance number failed miserably. I worked full time with An Forsa Cosanta Aitiuil for over two years in the early seventies and for extended periods in previous summers in the early days of the troubles in the North, doing security duties. I've been told that I have no entitlements whatsoever for those periods of service, i.e. transfer of service for pension purposes or credits towards social welfare contributions. My contributions for the past 40 years were with the general Civil Service so I was on the reduced rate contribution for those years.


----------

